# WLAN Probleme-Fragen

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen!

habe auf meinem laptop nun WLAN installiert unter einem 2.6.1er Kernel. Ich bekomme auch eine Verbindung allerdings nur wenn ich die Wep Verschlüsselung ausmache. Aber dazu später mehr.

Zu meinem System kernel 2.6.1, WLAN PCMCIA-Karte NetgearMA401, AccessPoint Netgear ME102.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1.

Ich habe mein WLAN So installiert, wie es hier oft im Forum zu lesen war. Habe so ziemlich alles als Modul installiert, um zu sehen ob es auch läuft(mittels lsmod). Dies ist auch der Fall, die Module pcmcia_core, yenta_socket, i82092 und ds stehen in der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. pcmcia steht im runlevel default und wird automatisch gestartet. Dadurch werden auch orinoco,orinoco_cs und hermes geladen. Allerdings wenn der Dienst pcmcia gestartet wird kommt eine komische Fehlermeldung, die so aussieht:

* Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[2973]: watching 2 sockets

cardmgr[2973]: starting, version is 3.2.5

cardmgr[2973]: socket 0: Netgear MA401RA Wireless Adapter

cardmgr[2973]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

cardmgr[2973]: executing: './network start eth1'

cardmgr[2973]: + * Could not get dependency info for "net.eth1"!

cardmgr[2973]: + * Please run:

cardmgr[2973]: +

cardmgr[2973]: + *   # /sbin/depscan.sh

cardmgr[2973]: + 

cardmgr[2973]: + * to fix this.

cardmgr[2973]: + * Could not get dependency info for "net.eth1"!

cardmgr[2973]: + * Please run:

cardmgr[2973]: +

cardmgr[2973]: + *   # /sbin/depscan.sh

cardmgr[2973]: + 

cardmgr[2973]: + * to fix this.

cardmgr[2973]: + * Could not get dependency info for "net.eth1"!

cardmgr[2973]: + * Please run:

cardmgr[2973]: +

cardmgr[2973]: + *   # /sbin/depscan.sh

cardmgr[2973]: + 

cardmgr[2973]: + * to fix this.

cardmgr[2973]: + * Bringing eth1 up...                                                                  [ok]

Wie man sieht wird eth1 aber gestartet und man hat Zugriff aufs Netz. Was bedeutet diese Fehlermeldung und wie bekomme ich sie weg?

2. 

Ich kann wie oben beschriebn nur ins Netz wenn die PCMCIA Karte von Anfang an im Slot steckt. ziehe ich sie raus oder mache ich ein /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart funktioniert es nicht mehr!!! Keine Verbindung gar nichts mehr ich muss an dieser Stelle rebooten, um WLAN wieder nutzen zu können. Wie kann ich hier Abhilfe schaffen, so dass wieder sofort connected wird?

3.

Wep Verschlüsselung! Ich hab hier im Forum auch einen Beitrag gefunden wie man Wep aktiviert. Mittels "iwconfig enc <key>" 

Nur ist dies doch der Weg um den AP zu kodieren oder nicht? Auf jeden Fall hat das auch nicht geklappt. In welche Datei muss ich den Key, den ich nämlich schon habe sagen wir mal z.B. H1A2L3L4O5 oder so ähnlich...ist ja nur ein Beispiel wo muss ich diesen key eintragen, damit ich mich mittels Wep Key beim connecten sofort identifiziere und dadurch sofort connected wird?

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass der 2.6.1 Kernel  schon wirklich sehr gut funktioniert und ich meinen Spass damit habe, nur zu meinem absoluten Spass fehlen diese drei Dinge hier noch  :Smile: 

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## jay

1. Das taucht bei mir auch auf, wenn ich die Karte beim Booten stecken habe. Netzwerk funktioniert trotzdem einwandfrei. Stecke ich sie später rein, gibts keine Fehlermeldungen. Vielleicht sollten wir das mal bei Bugzilla reinstellen, damit jemand das Skript ein bischen überarbeitet. 

2. Bei mir stoppt cardmgr alle Dienste, wenn ich die Karte abziehe. Stecke ich die Karte wieder rein, wird /etc/init.d/net.eth1 wieder gestartet. Schau mal unter dmesg ob Du da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen bekommst? Hast Du in /etc/conf.d/net überhaupt Einträge für eth1?

3. Du kannst auch WEP automatisch von cardmgr starten lassen. Du musst nur alle nötigen Angaben, wie ESSID, WEP-Key etc.. in /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts eintragen.  Die Datei ist eigentlich selbsterklärend.

Wenn Du WEP selber von Hand starten willst, hilft Dir ein "man iwconfig" viel weiter. Wichtig ist nur dass der WEP Key vor der ESSID gesetzt wird, da nur so eine Verbindung zum AP aufgebaut werden kann.

----------

## aZZe

Hallo jay!!

Inder /etc/conf.d/net steht für eth1 nur, dass eth1 dhcp verwenden soll also:

iface_eth1="dhcp"

Mehr ist ja nicht nötig oder? Hmmm dass bei dir eth1 beim wieder reinstecken der Karte sofort wieder gestartet wird.......ich will auch!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jay

Also ich hab bisher bei der Kombination  WEP und DHCP Probleme (auch unter Windows, also liegt es eher an der Firmware). Seit ich die IP statisch eingestellt hab, klappt WEP wie am Schnürchen.

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 sollte natürlich nicht im runlevel sein, da es ja von cardmgr gestartet und gestoppt wird, Vielleicht ist es das Problem?

----------

## aZZe

Moment..... ich habe es nicht in ein runlevel gepackt wie default oder so. Habe lediglich wie öfters hier beschrieben /etc/init.d/net.eth0 nach /etc/init.d/net.eth1 kopiert. Danach in der /etc/conf.d/net einen Eintrag für eth1 gemacht...fertig. War das nicht richtig?

----------

## smog_at

Also ich habe mir WLAN unter Gentoo folgendermaßen eingerichtet:

Einrichten des Wireless-Netzwerks:

Zuerst die Datei /etc/init.d/net.eth0 nach /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 kopieren und die Zeilen

depend() {

use hotplug pcmcia

after wlan net.wlan0

}

in die Datei /etc/init.d/net.wlan0einfügen, danach folgende Befehle aufrufen:

rc-update add wlan default

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

Anschliessend folgende Dateien konfigurieren:

/etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts:

# Generic example (decribe all possible settings)

*,*,*,*)

INFO="My private Wireless"

# ESSID (extended network name) : My Network, any

ESSID="Wireless"

# NWID/Domain (cell identifier) : 89AB, 100, off

NWID=""

# Operation mode : Ad-Hoc, Managed, Master, Repeater, Secondary, auto

MODE="Ad-Hoc"

# Frequency or channel : 1, 2, 3 (channel) ; 2.422G, 2.46G (frequency)

FREQ=""

CHANNEL="6"

# Sensitivity (cell size + roaming speed) : 1, 2, 3 ; -70 (dBm)

SENS=""

# Bit rate : auto, 1M, 11M

RATE="auto"

# Encryption key : 4567-89AB-CD, s:password

KEY=""

# RTS threshold : off, 500

RTS=""

# Fragmentation threshold : off, 1000

FRAG=""

# Other iwconfig parameters : power off, ap 01:23:45:67:89:AB

IWCONFIG=""

# iwspy parameters : + 01:23:45:67:89:AB

IWSPY=""

# iwpriv parameters : set_port 2, set_histo 50 60

IWPRIV=""

;;

esac

/etc/wlan/wlan.conf:

WLAN_DEVICES="wlan0"

# Below is the list of channels to scan, when we scan.

ChannelList="01:02:03:04:05:06:07:08:09:0a:0b:00:00:00"

# Below is the min and max time we linger on a channel during a scan.

ChannelMinTime=200

ChannelMaxTime=250

# And here we have the master scan toggle.

WLAN_SCAN=n

SSID_wlan0="Wireless"

ENABLE_wlan0=y

Die Datei /etc/conf.d/wlancfg-DEFAULT nach /etc/conf.d/wlancfg-Wireless kopieren und die nachfolgenden Einstellungen durchführen.

/etc/conf.d/wlancfg-Wireless:

#=======WEP===========================================

# [Dis/En]able WEP. Settings only matter if PrivacyInvoked is true

lnxreq_hostWEPEncrypt=true # true|false

#lnxreq_hostWEPEncrypt=false # true|false

lnxreq_hostWEPDecrypt=true # true|false

#lnxreq_hostWEPDecrypt=false # true|false

dot11PrivacyInvoked=true # true|false

#dot11PrivacyInvoked=false # true|false

dot11WEPDefaultKeyID=0 # 0|1|2|3

dot11ExcludeUnencrypted=true # true|false, in AP this means WEP is required.

# If PRIV_GENSTR is not empty, use PRIV_GENTSTR to generate

# keys (just a convenience)

PRIV_GENERATOR=/sbin/keygen # nwepgen, Neesus compatible

PRIV_KEY128=true # keylength to generate

#PRIV_KEY128=false # keylength to generate

PRIV_GENSTR=""

# or set them explicitly. Set genstr or keys, not both.

dot11WEPDefaultKey0=17:87:bc:2e:da:28:23:d3:b7:f3:52:6f:89 # format: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx or

dot11WEPDefaultKey1=17:87:bc:2e:da:28:23:d3:b7:f3:52:6f:89 # xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

dot11WEPDefaultKey2=17:87:bc:2e:da:28:23:d3:b7:f3:52:6f:89 # e.g. 01:20:03:40:05 or

dot11WEPDefaultKey3=17:87:bc:2e:da:28:23:d3:b7:f3:52:6f:89 #

01:02:03:04:05:06:07:08:09:0a:0b:0c:0d

#dot11WEPDefaultKey0= # format: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx or

#dot11WEPDefaultKey1= # xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

#dot11WEPDefaultKey2= # e.g. 01:20:03:40:05 or

#dot11WEPDefaultKey3= # 01:02:03:04:05:06:07:08:09:0a:0b:0c:0d

##=======SELECT STATION MODE===================

IS_ADHOC=n # y|n, y - adhoc, n - infrastructure

#======= INFRASTRUCTURE STATION ===================

# What kind of authentication?

AuthType="sharedkey" # opensystem | sharedkey (requires WEP)

#AuthType="opensystem" # opensystem | sharedkey (requires WEP)

#======= ADHOC STATION ============================

BCNINT=100 # Beacon interval (in Kus)

CHANNEL=6 # DS channel for BSS (1-14, depends

# on regulatory domain)

BASICRATES="2 4" # Rates for mgmt&ctl frames (in 500Kb/s)

OPRATES="2 4 11 22" # Supported rates in BSS (in 500Kb/s)

MfG smog_at

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen!

P.S.: Ich verwende die selbe PCMCIA-Karte und den selben Access_pint wie Du, sollte also  auf anhieb klappen

----------

## jay

Wo ist /etc/init.d/wlan, das man mit rc-update add wlan default hinzufügen soll? Die Datei ist nicht vorhanden. Hast Du sie selber erstellt?

----------

## smog_at

emerge linux-wlan-ng

So habe ich angefangen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=87705&highlight=

Hoffe es hilft Dir weiter

MfG smog_at

----------

## jay

Aber darktemplaa und ich benutzen den orinoco_cs Treiber nicht wlan-ng!

----------

## aZZe

Genau  :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

Noch was bei mir sieht der Wep Key nicht so aus wie bei dir 17:43:f0:01 usw. Meiner ist 128bit lang und sieht ungefähr so a28d444db7f usw. Wo muss ich den eintragen?

----------

## smog_at

Dann laß mal das "emerge linux-wlan-ng" aus, und mach sonst die Anleitung. Mü+sste auch mit orinoco_cs funktionieren

MfG smog_at

----------

## jay

Meine /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts

(ESSID und WEP-KEY gändert)

```
# Wireless LAN adapter configuration

#

# Theory of operation :

#

# The script attempts to match a block of settings to the specific wireless

# card inserted, the *first* block matching the card is used.

 # The address format is "scheme,socket,instance,hwaddr", with * as a wildcard.

# 'scheme' is the pcmcia scheme (set via 'cardctl scheme XXX').

# 'hwaddr' is the unique MAC address identifier of the wireless card.

# The MAC address is usually printed on the card, or can be found via ifconfig.

# Some examples here use only half of the MAC address with a wildcard to

# match a whole family of cards...

#

# All the Wireless specific configuration is done through the Wireless

# Extensions, so we will just call 'iwconfig' with the right parameters

# defined below.

# Of course, you need to have iwconfig installled on your system.

# To download iwconfig, or for more info on Wireless Extensions :

#       http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html

#

# Note : you don't need to fill all parameters, leave them blank, in most

# cases the driver will initialise itself with sane defaults values or

# automatically figure out the value... And no drivers do support all

# possible settings...

#

# If you make any mistakes, you'll get a cryptic message in the system

# log.  You'll need to figure out on your own which parameter was wrong:

#     cardmgr[310]: executing: './network start wvlan0'

#     cardmgr[310]: + SIOCSIWMODE: Invalid argument

# I've tried to give more troubleshooting help at :

#       http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html#debug

# In case of doubts, just check "/etc/pcmcia/wireless" for the gory details...

#

# Note also that this script will work only with the original Pcmcia scripts,

# and not with the default Red Hat scripts. Send a bug report to Red Hat ;-)

#

# Finally, send comments and flames to me, Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>

#

 

case "$ADDRESS" in

 

# NOTE : Remove the following four lines to activate the samples below ...

# --------- START SECTION TO REMOVE -----------

#*,*,*,*)

#    ;;

# ---------- END SECTION TO REMOVE ------------

 

# Here is an example of scheme matching

# Activate with "cardctl scheme essidany"

 

# Pick up any Access Point, should work on most 802.11 cards

#essidany,*,*,*)

#    INFO="Any ESSID"

#    ESSID="any"

#    KEY=""

#    ;;

 

 

# Generic example (decribe all possible settings)

*,*,*,*)

    INFO="jays personal settings"

    # ESSID (extended network name) : My Network, any

    ESSID="MYESSIDHERE"

    # NWID/Domain (cell identifier) : 89AB, 100, off

    NWID=""

    # Operation mode : Ad-Hoc, Managed, Master, Repeater, Secondary, auto

    MODE="managed"

    # Frequency or channel : 1, 2, 3 (channel) ; 2.422G, 2.46G (frequency)

    FREQ=""

    CHANNEL=""

    # Sensitivity (cell size + roaming speed) : 1, 2, 3 ; -70 (dBm)

    SENS=""

    # Bit rate : auto, 1M, 11M

    RATE="auto"

    # Encryption key : 4567-89AB-CD, s:password

    KEY="1234-ABCD-5678-EFGH-1234-ABCD-56"

    # RTS threshold : off, 500

    RTS=""

    # Fragmentation threshold : off, 1000

    FRAG=""

    # Other iwconfig parameters : power off, ap 01:23:45:67:89:AB

    IWCONFIG=""

    # iwspy parameters : + 01:23:45:67:89:AB

    IWSPY=""

    # iwpriv parameters : set_port 2, set_histo 50 60

    IWPRIV=""

    ;;

esac

```

Hoffe, es hilft Dir!

----------

## aZZe

Alles klar vielen Dank erstmal. Werd das mal ausprobieren und dann posten, ob es geklappt hat.

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## aZZe

Supi das hat schon mal geklappt! Jetzt hab ich nur noch ein Problem nämlich dass ich nur eine Verbindung habe wenn die PCMCIA Karte schon wärend des Bootvorgangs im Laptop steckt. Stecke ich sie raus und mache ein /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart bringt er zwar eth1 wieder hoch nur ich bekomme keine Verbindung, kann auch keinen anderen Rechner pingen. Fehlt da vielleicht eine Einstellung in meinem Access-Point?

----------

## smog_at

Probiers mal mit "cardctl insert" bzw. "cardctl eject"

Mfg smog_at

----------

## aZZe

Sorry funktioniert auch nicht.  :Sad: 

Denke aber dass dieser Befehl ja nichts anderes ist als die Karte von Hand raus und wieder reinzustecken oder?

----------

## aZZe

Sonst keiner ne Idee?

----------

## aZZe

Könnte es nicht wirklich am AP liegen? Oder sollte ich hotplug emergen und es ins default runlevel packen?

----------

## jay

Probier es mal aus. Vielleicht hilft es ja. Aber normalerweise kümmert sich hotplug nur um 32bit cardbus, da diese wie PCI Karten angesprochen werden. Die MA401 ist noch eine gute alte 16bit Karte.

----------

## aZZe

Habs mal gecheckt. Hotplug und PCMCIA kommen sich irgendwie in die Quere. Hotplug startet PCMCIA schon vorher warum weiß ich auch nicht ist ja eigentlich nur 16Bit. Na ja das half auch nicht.

----------

## jay

Also ich hab hier hotplug und pcmcia parallel laufen, da ich auch parallel eine 32bit wlan karte (prism54) verwende.  Beide sind im default runlevel. Bin auf die störende Fehlermeldung beim Start funktionieren aber beide einwandfrei.   

Probier mal, ob Du die gleichen Probleme hast, nachdem Du "ifconfig eth0 down" ausgeführt hast.

----------

## aZZe

Ähm Moment!!! Beide im default runlevel? Habe hier in einer Docu gelesen, dass pcmcia ins boot level soll. Oder etwa nicht? Ist das vielleicht der Fehler?

----------

## aZZe

Ist es jetzt egal ob ins default oder boot runlevel?

----------

